# Art Competition Issue 3



## Kyoji (May 12, 2007)

Art Competition
Issue 3
Please read the new rules for entry submission at the bottom!

*Subject:* This time around, you will be designing an NES game cover. Make up a game or work with an existing one, your preference. I built a template (.ai and .psd) you can use in your entry, or you can go it alone and use something completely original. Try to keep with an old school theme, ie, sprite work or off-the-wall 80's art, but this isn't required. 
*Rules:* 
-All entries must be rectangular in proportion, in any format you wish as long as it is viewable in a web browser, and most preferably embeddable in a post. (JPG, PNG, Gif, SWF, etc) 

-No nudity, pornography, etc. All content must adhere to forum rules!

-All entries are due by 12:00AM 5/26/07 (26/5/07) Kyoji time, which is Eastern (GMT -5:00). Any entries after this time will not be included for voting!


*Supplemental Material:*
NES Cover template: Illustrator or Photoshop

*Winners from last competiton:*
#1: Tshu with 65 points
#2: Dirtie with 51 points
#3: Psyfira with 43 points.

Well done!

*Contestants:*
-Kyoji
-iamwhoiam
-.TakaM
-Lagman
-AshuraZero

*Entry submission will be closed; DO NOT post your entry here. You can post saying you will participate, or about the contest, but I request all entries be PM'd to me. I will host all of them on my personal web space.*


----------



## iamwhoiam (May 12, 2007)

Ooooo interesting


----------



## iamwhoiam (May 13, 2007)

What the hell, am I the only person interested?


----------



## .TakaM (May 13, 2007)

the psd is corrupted


----------



## lagman (May 13, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ May 12 2007 said:


> the psd is corrupted


It worked for me, almost 10mb.


----------



## .TakaM (May 13, 2007)

can you reupload it on sendspace.com or something?


----------



## lagman (May 13, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ May 12 2007 said:


> can you reupload it on sendspace.com or something?



Uploading..

Grab it here.

Hope it works


----------



## .TakaM (May 13, 2007)

still corrupted


----------



## lagman (May 13, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ May 12 2007 said:


> still corruptedÂ



Can't you open it?


----------



## .TakaM (May 13, 2007)

I can open it, but it changes the text into just regular layers.. and if I try to update them they don't show at all


----------



## lagman (May 13, 2007)

Oh, that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You can actually find the mold image behind. Hogan's Alley.

BTW: I'm in.


----------



## AshuraZro (May 13, 2007)

The moment I read "NES game cover", I had an image in my head and I think I'll be working on it for an hour or two right now. I'm in!


----------



## Dirtie (May 13, 2007)

Hooray I came second \o/

Now I have achieved something in my life I can finally lay down and die >_>


----------



## newkidontheblock (May 13, 2007)

Ah perfekt ... this time m understood the rules. dat woo woo


----------



## Kyoji (May 13, 2007)

The .psd worked fine for me in CS3; I didnt check compatibility with other versions. I created the .psd using Illustrator CS2, so I imagined there shouldn't be many problems..


----------



## travis134 (May 13, 2007)

i sent in my submission


----------



## imgod22222 (May 13, 2007)

Ok, i still have Photoshop CS, but I'll try to enter.

Here's a dumb question though: You said that we can enter a SWF or BMP into the contest. Are "moving" images allowed or not? Even though box art doesn't move in the real world, this isn't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And if i plan on making a SWF entry, i'll port the template to a flash 8 .fla file. (if Kyoji lets me)


----------



## OSW (May 13, 2007)

moving images on a NES boxart?


----------



## Kyoji (May 13, 2007)

You can enter a .swf if you like, but please keep it static.


----------



## Psyfira (May 13, 2007)

To people having trouble with the template: other posters in this thread are right, the text vectors do not load in older versions of Photoshop. The layers seem to work fine though. Other old programs that can open .psd files can't open the file at all (namebly PSP7). 

I have the template (with raster text) saved as a layered .PSP (for Paint Shop Pro 7) and a flat .png if anyone's interested, PM and I'll email it over (don't got one of these fancy upload webspace things).

@ Kyoji (or anyone with a working template): what font was used for the title text? (figured it'd be quicker to ask than try to work it out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Also, in future would it be possible to provide the templates in a non-layered universal format as well (such as png or jpg) for people who don't have fancy graphics progs? (I'm thinking of the MSPaint crowd here).


----------



## spas (May 13, 2007)

This site may prove useful:

http://www.ubernes.com/nesboxart.html


----------



## Psyfira (May 13, 2007)

QUOTE(spas @ May 13 2007 said:


> This site may prove useful:http://www.ubernes.com/nesboxart.html


Nice link 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It got me googling to work out what media they use and stumbled upon this article about other common master layouts used in NES boxart, if anyone's interested (would have to nick the images out of the zip files spas linked to get them at the right resolution).


----------



## Kyoji (May 13, 2007)

Bah, everyone and their flat images. The font for the orange text is Impact, and the yellow text is Arial Bold


----------



## Psyfira (May 13, 2007)

Ta


----------



## Qith (May 14, 2007)

Err says:
Prepare for submission!


----------



## Kyoji (May 14, 2007)

I've received a lot of entries so far, keep them coming folks and thanks for submitting!


----------



## lagman (May 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Kyoji @ May 13 2007 said:


> I've received a lot of entries so far, keep them coming folks and thanks for submitting!



It's limited to one entry per contestant, right?


----------



## Kyoji (May 14, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ May 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Kyoji @ May 13 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I've received a lot of entries so far, keep them coming folks and thanks for submitting!
> ...


Yes, it is. If you submit more than one, please tell me which you want. If you don't tell me anything, I will assume the one I receive later is the one you want in.


----------



## OSW (May 14, 2007)

I'm probably going to send my submission in png form, but what dimensions should i resize the image to?


----------



## travis134 (May 14, 2007)

can we bribe you?


----------



## OSW (May 14, 2007)

Sent mine in.


----------



## meepmeep (May 15, 2007)

Submitted my contribution. I had a laugh making it. Great competition!


----------



## lagman (May 19, 2007)

Entry submitted.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It was fun.


----------



## iamwhoiam (May 22, 2007)

I'm going to have to drop out of this I'm afraid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Too much education commitments


----------



## Psyfira (May 22, 2007)

O sh*t I knew I'd forgotten something! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Plenty of time left, I'll get it done


----------



## asher (May 26, 2007)

Entry submitted... this was very very interesting and fun... cant wait to see how this ends!


----------



## Kyoji (May 26, 2007)

Screw 12:00 AM, everyone still has till 12AM _tomorrow_.


----------



## iamwhoiam (May 26, 2007)

Awww, i wanted to see the entries! hehe


----------



## lagman (May 26, 2007)

QUOTE(iamwhoiam @ May 26 2007 said:


> Awww, i wanted to see the entries! hehe



Well, now you have time to make yours


----------



## iamwhoiam (May 26, 2007)

It's funny you mention that... I'm already a contestant but:



			
				Kyoji said:
			
		

> iamwhoiam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Psyfira (May 26, 2007)

......*has got the deadline day wrong*  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Oshit super-hyper-fast-crappy-4hour-entry-time *runs*


----------



## AshuraZro (May 26, 2007)

Aaaaand I'm officially out. Started with something a little ambitious but I've been busy over the past week or so and put this off. Hopefully I can commit more to the next comp. Good luck to all that have submissions.


----------



## asher (May 26, 2007)

mine went like i want it to... took me a long time to really get on the 80-90 cover design...


----------



## Kyoji (May 27, 2007)

Alright, contest over. Hopefully I'll have the voting topic up soon, I've got a lot of work on my plate right now so give me a day or two of leeway.

Kthx.


----------



## asher (May 28, 2007)

cant wait


----------



## OSW (May 29, 2007)

no probs Kyoji


----------

